#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-26
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<zleap> HI
<zleap> so anyone here got a raspberry pi yet
<zleap> ?
<SergioMeneses> PaoloRotolo, hi
<PaoloRotolo> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> philballew, are you around?
<PaoloRotolo> zleap, no, sorry...
<zleap> k
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-27
<SergioMeneses> philballew, hey hey
<SergioMeneses> busy?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-28
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-29
<diahane> hey guys and girls here is a free open source site http://bitfungus.org/ feel free to contribuite on that, we would like to make your/our life easier when searching for code resources, sorry for my bad english, if you want you can add your own resource link or third parties one
<Mkaysi> Mac OS X user.
<Mkaysi> Adium is "Pidgin for Mac".
<vibhav> genupulas: what happened?
<genupulas> vibhav,  ??
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-30
<genupulas> coolbhavi,
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  going to Reception of  My colleague .
<coolbhavi> hey genupulas
<coolbhavi> enjoy!
<genupulas> https://www.facebook.com/events/297907666981169/
<genupulas> coolbhavi,   How are you doing ?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<SergioMeneses> PaoloRotolo, \o
<PaoloRotolo> Hey, SergioMeneses :)
<SergioMeneses> PaoloRotolo, how are you? working?
<PaoloRotolo> SergioMeneses, fine, thanks :) What about you?
<SergioMeneses> PaoloRotolo,  fine, Im at home working on lococouncil things
<PaoloRotolo> SergioMeneses, oh, nice! Right now, I'm writing a post for the Ubuntu Italian newsletter :D
<SergioMeneses> PaoloRotolo, excellent!
<SergioMeneses> we need more documentation in others languages, imho
<PaoloRotolo> SergioMeneses, can I help you?
<PaoloRotolo> SergioMeneses, I can translate something in italian...
<SergioMeneses> PaoloRotolo, I was talking in general sense
<PaoloRotolo> SergioMeneses, oh, right, sorry
<PaoloRotolo> I can't speak english very well :)
<SergioMeneses> PaoloRotolo, no worries ;)
